# GGM Victor "Sonny" Gascon



## Hand Sword (Jun 30, 2014)

I feel so horrible for posting this after months. Sadly, I only found out a day ago about this, having been in the void for quite a while. If no thread exists, I had to do this out of respect. 
R.I.P. SGM Gascon :asian:

HILARION VICTOR ?SONNY GAS? VILORIA GASCON « Honolulu Hawaii Obituaries - Hawaii Newspaper Obituaries
HILARION VICTOR SONNY GAS VILORIA GASCON Age 80, of Pearl City, HI, passed away December 6, 2013 in Pearl City. Born March 6, 1933 in Honolulu, HI. He went to be with our Heavenly Father peacefully at home. Born in Puuloa, he was the founder of Karazenpo-Go- Shinjutsu and a retired Operating Engineers Local Union 3 as a business agent. A decorated Air Force veteran of the Korean War. Grandmaster Gascon is survived by wife, Frances Gascon; sons, Victor Gascon, Hilarion Gascon II, Bryan (Tara) Simpliciano; daughters, Angela (Joseph) Gahan, Colleen (Derek) Yuen; grandchildren: Victor III, Hilarion III, Daven, Taylor, Chase, Sky, Kaylee, Haylee, Rayne, Sage; great- granddaughter, Chloe Ann Gascon; 4 sisters, 1 brother, and numerous nephews & nieces. Visitation 5:00 p.m. Sunday (Jan 12) at Mililani Mortuary Mauka Chapel; Memorial Service 6:15 p.m."


----------

